
The Cubicle You Call Hell Was Designed to Set You Free - mleonhard
https://www.wired.com/2014/04/how-offices-accidentally-became-hellish-cubicle-farms/
======
mindcrime
"call hell"??? LOL... no, I'd pay good money for a good old-fashioned cubicle
right now. Compared to "optimized for spreading of viruses, transmission of
noise, and interruption of attention" model we all know and hate today - aka
"Open Plan" \- I'd take a cubicle and love it like it was the last bottle of
cold water in Hell.

------
downerending
I recalled cubicles quite fondly when I had one of those godawful open plan
office jobs. A good quality, reasonably planned cubicle farm can actually be
pretty pleasant, at least as long as your neighbors aren't constantly on the
phone.

------
m463
I think the primary problem is that the people who choose the office space are
more extroverted than the folks inhabiting it. Or it could be money and
control.

